# Adoption newbies



## julie m (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi , 
My Hubby and I went to an open meeting 2 weeks ago and met the social workers from our area, we watched a video and filled in a questionaire,

we were asked if we wanted to continue the process. We said we did but havent had any contact back yet.

We wonder how long it will be until we get a home visit.

any thoughts ?

Julie M
XX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Julie

Welcome to the group. Everyone on here has waited various times and each LA has a different approach. We didn't attend a meeting and were sent an SW round to talk to us and fill in the initial papers. We then waited 4 months to go on the prep course (although were offered dates in between but were away on our hols).

Keep chasing them and make sure they know you are keen.

We normally post our news on the general thread. Link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31934.0.html

and can I also draw your attention to some "etiquete" about posting on the adoption section.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,21288.0.html

Good luck

Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Julie

Just wanted to welcome you to the group & to wish you luck as you start your new adventure.

Superal


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Julie,

Welcome to this freindly site and your new journey to motherhood. We went to our info evening and the SW arranged to visit us the next week, but as Karen says all areas are very different. The best advice i can give you is keep on there tail, phone up!! 

Good Luck.

Mandyxx


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

hi julie 

we went to our open day on 12th march and had an initial visit in may. they told us that they would take all the info back to their manager to see if we could continue...we expected a call to let us know and we waited about four weeks and heard nothing. we couldnt wait any longer so i phoned them up and the woman said that we were on the list for the prep course. we were both a bit surprised and dissappointed if im honest as i thought the least they could do would be to phone us and let us know. we have learnt our first lesson to  hound them more! 

in our area we would have had to wait from may to sept for the prep course - we were very lucky though as a couple dropped out of the june course and we joined that. they have told us that it will be at least sept before the home study starts and approx 6 months after that.

tracey


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Julie

I'm another newbie... have been trying to find the time to pop on here from time to time. 

We made our initial contact in November last year, had an initial visit with the SW in December and then had our prep course in June, which we've just completed.

We now need to send our letter back to say we wish to proceed... which I have to admit we are feeling more than scary about!!

Best of luck to you... 

Cx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Julie,

Welcome, we are almost at panel, we started in Nov 04 and will be going to panel in either Sept or Nov. It seems a long time but actually it has flown past (probably to do with all the homework our SW leaves us to do between visits.....grumble grumble)

Make sure you always get your SW to arrange the next home visit before they leave otherwise you spend weeks trying to chase them down....lol

Keep us posted on how it is all going

Love Morgana x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Julie

Just want to welcome you to the group and hope that its all plain sailing for you....the time really doesn fly once you get going!

We waited about 4-5 weeks between filling in the form and seeing a SW so it wasnt too bad...

Good luck

Natx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

We are literally just embarking on our journey to adoption.  I am going to make the phonecall to the LA tomorrow to start the ball rolling.

Primeraly I want to know how long we will have to wait to start as we have just had a round of FET.  Also does anyone know if you literally have to wait 6mths - 1yr without doing anything at all, or can you start some paperwork during this time?

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Milktray

The time to wait depends on your LA, some are 6 months some are 12.  This time is to help you "grieve" and to try and come to terms with closing one chapter of your life and beginning another.  It is unlikely you would be able to start the process during this time out, but there is plenty of reading up you can do to get prepared.  Most people who have had to wait have found its gone pretty fast.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

